# SRR - Women in Policing: Meeting the Challenges of Leadership



## SRR (Mar 22, 2003)

http://srrtraining.com/WomeninPolicing.htm








*Hosting Agency:* Natick Police Department 
*Location of Training:* Frederick C. Conley Public Safety Training Center 
20 East Central Street 
Natick, MA 01760 

*Dates:* April 24-27, 2007 
*Registration/Check-in:* Tuesday, April 24, 2007 
7:30AM - 8:00AM 
*Class Hours* : 8:00AM - 4:00PM 
*Recommended Hotel:* Hampton Inn
319 Speen Street
Natick, MA 01760
Natick Police Training Rate $109 per night + tax 
*Directions:* www.mapquest.com 

*Special Note: For members of the Massachusetts Association of Women in Law Enforcement (MAWLE), the tuition for this course is $375 per person. For all other registrants, the tuition is $425 per person. If paying by credit card, please note the two different PayPal icons below. If you are a member of MAWLE, please indicate so on the registration page in the message section at the bottom of the form. *

*Course Overview:* 

Women are entering law enforcement in greater numbers than ever before. However, as women are increasing their numbers in first line and mid- manager levels, these increases are not seen in upper command levels. This course focuses on women who seek to assume greater leadership responsibilities in their career through a variety of video segments, interactive exercises and discussion. 

Upon the completion of the course, the student will:

Recognize untapped ability 
Understand different doesn't mean it's wrong 
Identify unique leadership styles 
Speak confidently in work settings 
Resolve issues before they become problems 
Position yourself for promotion 
Identify your success factors 
Acknowledge that you don't have to do it all 

*Who should attend this course:*
This course is targeted towards women in all fields of law enforcement and the profession of criminal justice in general.

*Course Content:*

Please go to web page for a course outline 

http://srrtraining.com/WomeninPolicing.htm 

*Instructor: *​








Chief Karin Montejo
Miami-Dade Police Department​
*Chief Karin Montejo *is a 28-year veteran of the Miami-Dade Police Department, currently assigned as the Division Chief for the Administration and Technology Division.

Prior to this assignment, she was the Major of the Domestic Crimes Bureau, and the Sexual Crimes Bureau. She has also served as the Captain of the Economic Crimes Bureau, Lieutenant of the Homicide Bureau, and the Training Bureau where she supervised the Basic Training, Firearms, and Defensive Tactics Units. Prior to those assignments, she was a platoon commander.

As a Sergeant, she was assigned to the Professional Compliance Bureau and Court Services Bureau. Her career as an officer ranged from road patrol, narcotics investigations, general investigations and homicide investigations. 

Chief Montejo holds a Bachelor of Arts in Criminal Justice from the University of Florida, a Master of Science in Public Administration from St. Thomas University, and is a Ph.D. candidate in Corporate and Organizational Management from Lynn University. 

As an instructor for the Miami-Dade Police Department, as well as the International Association of Chiefs of Police (IACP), she has developed and produced a course for Women in Policing entitled Meeting the Challenges of Leadership, which was showcased at the 1st FBI Conference for Women in Law Enforcement in Miami, FL in July, 2005


----------

